# Bream



## Sublight (Mar 31, 2013)

Im wanting to take my kid fishing for Bream. I live in P'Cola, and we tried Escambia river 2 weekends ago and caught nothing (River was REALLY HIGH), and last Saturday 06/06 we tried stone lake with no success. Anyone have any suggestions? Are there any good lakes around to fish for Bream?


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Do you have a boat or are you fishing from the shore ? 
WAR EAGLE !


----------



## Donut slayer (Jan 16, 2009)

I dont think there are any fish in Lake Stone. When the water gets down some, try governors bayou, if you have a boat.
Roll Tide.


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

If I was taking a kid. I might try Steve's farm in walnut hill or maybe wells catfish farm in jay. Both are pay to fish/pound but plenty of bream in both places


----------



## Yakavelli (Mar 17, 2010)

There's one sure-fire place to catch bream...that I know of...and it may not be what it used to be. It's been years since I've been there.

The back side of the dam at Bear Lake. It's a tiny little spot but bream should be easy pickins. There's a nice concrete platform to fish from and everything.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Like Yak said but I will include fishing the run off of any dam'd lake you go to....The fish in the run off are usually very hungry and will feed good!!!


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

Yup. That's a gold nugget of a tip right there!


----------



## Sublight (Mar 31, 2013)

O a boat but the dam sounds good


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Go to Brooks Hines. We have been tearing them up there the last couple months.


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

Splittine said:


> Go to Brooks Hines. We have been tearing them up there the last couple months.



Yesterday a guy fishing off the dock there got a nice mess of bream


----------

